# single cichild



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

What sort of cichild would I be able to keep?

cool freshwater
community
doesn't require having more of the same kind just want one

any ideas anyone?

TL


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

what are you keeping it with? The fish in your signature?
Is it the 55 gallon?
How cool is "cool"?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

what do you mean by cool freshwater?

What temp are you keep your tank?

Most cichlids and community fish don't mix to well, i am sure other can recommend species that suit there needs, but I would be very careful what you add.

thanks


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

some smaller shellies, or yellow labs are quite gentle, however with labs you have to watch your plants as they WILL uproot them or sometimes eat them...


shellies i don't have much exp, but believe they would be fine


----------



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

whoops haha.. between 21-23


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope. Get a heater. 

Maybe Geophagus Braziliensis, if you can find it-- but if youre not using a heater you wont have a very stable temp


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

Ya, you need a heater for your cichlids, they are tropical fish.

ummm suggestion wise, i think any of the large cichlid would be too aggressive for the community tank. try some of the smaller cichlids..like the blue ram and the gold ram.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Had a couple of tetras in the tank when the Jacks moved in.......HAD. 

Though one loach survives....living under the rocks.


----------

